# Thực đơn giảm cân hiệu quả của người Nhật



## deptruoctien (25/10/18)

Người Nhật Bản đã nghiên cứu và đưa ra những cách xây dựng thực đơn giảm cân hiệu quả đáng để chúng ta phải quan tâm và áp dụng.

Ngắm nhìn vóc dáng của mình trong gương khiến bạn chạnh lòng và lo lắng. Bạn đã tìm kiếm và thử nghiệm nhiều biện pháp giảm cân nhưng vẫn không mang lại hiệu quả? Người Nhật Bản đã nghiên cứu và đưa ra những cách xây dựng thực đơn giảm cân hiệu quả đáng để chúng ta phải quan tâm và áp dụng.

*Nguyên tắc xây dựng thực đơn giảm cân hiệu quả kiểu Nhật*
- Giảm chất béo và tinh bột như cơm trắng, bún, miến, phở và các loại đồ chiên, rán, dầu mỡ.
- Tăng cường Vitamin trong thực đơn hàng ngày.

- Tích cực ăn rau xanh luộc, salad rau và các loại hoa quả ít đường, giàu vitamin. Đối với salad, chỉ sử dụng dầu oliu để trộn salad.

- Sử dụng đồ luộc, hấp như trứng gà ta luộc. Ngoài ra cần bổ sung chất đạm từ thịt, cá (thịt bò, ức gà, thịt lợn nạc, cá hồi).

- Kiêng hoa quả ngọt và các món ăn nhiều đường, bổ sung nước thường xuyên cho cơ thể; có thể sử dụng đường ăn kiêng nếu muốn, nhưng nên hạn chế.

- Bên cạnh chế độ ăn kiêng với thực đơn riêng, bạn cần kết hợp chế độ tập luyện để đạt hiệu quả giảm cân tốt nhất.

*Dưới đây là thực đơn các bữa ăn, trong vòng 1 tuần, bạn có thể giảm tới 4kg:*


















_Theo Sức khỏe gia đình_​


----------

